# I've got to give a hand to my rifle builder!



## C Cape (Aug 7, 2011)

Received some pics from the guy building my 7mm-08 this evening and I'm beyond impressed.  David Daniel of Sandersville built me the following rifle.

Trued Remington 700 Action
Bartlein 5R Remington Varmint Contour at 22"
HS Precision stock

He has been great and is extremely meticulous.  He also does load development, rifle coating, stock refinishing, and general gunsmith work.  Please pm me if you would like any info of how to get in touch with him.  He is also very reasonable on his prices!

Now on to the good part......







140 GR Nosler Ballistic Tip over 44.0 gr of IMR 4350


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2011)

Sweet!!  When you have time PM me his info, I've got a custom built 25-06 I'd like to have tweaked.

Thanks


----------



## The Rodney (Aug 8, 2011)

nice!


----------



## C Cape (Aug 8, 2011)

PM sent, thanks for the compliments!


----------



## brandonsc (Aug 8, 2011)

anyway you can pm me his info as well?


----------



## C Cape (Aug 8, 2011)

Mail incoming....


----------



## state159 (Aug 8, 2011)

Now that's a nice looking rifle. Fine job.


----------



## C Cape (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you sir.


----------



## C Cape (Aug 9, 2011)

Here's some better pics of my gun











OCPR 7mm x 300 win
Boarden Custom Action
Bartlein 5R 7MM 1:9 twist at 26"
McMillan HTG Stock
Nightforce Scope











OCPR 30/06
Trued Remington 700 A...ction
Hart 24" Barrel
Refinished Remington Wood Stock


----------



## Lead Poison (Aug 17, 2011)

That is a great looking rifle!

Let us know what and how it shoots.


----------



## C Cape (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks.  I've got to set some time aside and load some shells so I can shoot it.


----------



## SC Hunter (Aug 19, 2011)

All of the rifles shown above look great! I really like the 7mm-08 caliber and would love to have one like yours. Looks great!


----------



## C Cape (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks buddy.


----------

